# Youngstown OH Male Blk & Tan Neutered



## Froggydog (Jan 2, 2007)

This poor dog is an owner turn in. He can be euthanized at any time. According to what the "owner" told the pound, he could not keep the dog where he is living and the dog has had some obedience training. The dog is available immediately to anyone who is interested. So far, there have been no inquiries at the pound. I may be able to help with transport if someone has room for him.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13442923


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Pet ID: 298 *
Mahoning County Dog Pound
589 Industrial Rd
Youngstown, OH
Phone: (330)740-2205 ext. 1 or 2


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

What a great looking dog. I just emailed this to a friend that lives in Youngstown. She has helped me with dogs in the past.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Dog's name is Andy. Can be PTS ANYTIME!


----------



## TheLily (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh my. Does anyone know what his temperament is with other dogs and people?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

AN OWNER TURN-IN. THIS POOR DOG CAN BE ADOPTED/EUTHANIZED AT ANY TIME! 
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I hopefully have someone going to meet him tomorrow and temp test him.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just talked to the shelter. They believe Andy is a King Shepherd as he is 120 pounds! They said he was a little edgy when he first got there but he is doing fine now.

My person will be there about 2 to meet him.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

PF is saying he was adopted. I hope he ended up in the right hands.

I spoke with the original owner tonight and he needed to go to a strong leader with GSD experience.


----------



## TheLily (Sep 18, 2007)

What a big boy. I hope he's in loving and capable hands.


----------

